# Tombstone Flipper, Spinner Follow-Up



## sheepdiver (Apr 23, 2018)

That is fantastic! Totally unique and nicely done.

If you get a cylinder with a larger diameter it will handle the extra weight with no problems. All of mine are 20-25mm and work for my needs. This seems to be the common size for most of what we do. I noticed that the tombstones flex a bit when flipping up and down. You may want to reinforce them as they can eventually weaken and break.

Can't wait to see the next version. Santa becomes "corpsed Santa?" Elves going evil?


----------



## ghostlland820 (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words and advice. Don't think I'll be doing "Christmas vs. Halloween" again (getting too old to dare the roof) but I may have future need of pneumatics.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

no words to describe how different and creative this is....BRAVO!!!


----------

